# Films for scalefags



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, scalefags. What I mean is someone whose film experience is enhanced with the addition of dragons or similar scaly beasts to the cast. Like me. Because I'm terrible (which is probably why I have a better opinion of Godzilla (1998 version) than most people, as it gives me a total lizardboner). Not to the point where anything that does not contain scalies is instantly utter shit, but they are simply preferable. 

Ahem. Anyway. There doesn't seem to be too many of them, and most of the ones I've seen aren't all that good

Ones I have seen:

*D-War / Dragon Wars*
Pretty cool snake-dragon thing (and later some hawt utahraptor things) and lots of explosions and destruction (always good), but most of the actual _film_ is average at best, and the final 15 minutes is a bit of a LOLWUT. 

*Godzilla (1998)*
Big dino thing stomps on shit. That's pretty much the highlight of the film; you can skip any scene that is composed solely of humans quite happily.

*Alligator/Alligator 2*
They're basically the same film (the sequal even re-uses some of the footage). Kinda retro funny with frequently amusing SFX, but otherwise entirely unnoteworthy.

*Anaconda*
Big snake eats things. Then dies. It's reasonably bearable, but they needed a bigger cast so the snake can kill more shit. Why else would you watch it?

*Anacondas*
Avoid like a rapist with a boner. It has a token comedy black man who is incredibly annoying and sadly makes it through the entire film alive. I only watched the whole film in the hope that I would get to see him die. I was greatly disappointed. I literally remember nothing else about this film other than "holy fuck that guy is annoying". I've yet to build up the courage to watch 3 and 4 after this monstrosity.

*Komodo*
I don't really remember this one. That probably means it was shit.

*Dungeons and Dragons*
The worst film I have _ever_ seen. Even worse than Anacondas. Everything about it is absolutely dire. Apparently the second one was a lot better, but I have yet to see it.

*Eragon*
Hrrrrgh. Utter shit. I only watched it again to be a pervert and skip the boring parts, but even that wasn't worth it. 

*Jurassic Park*
Classic. It's one of the few films where I wont bother skipping parts even after watching it multiple times. Boner rating: 4/5

*Jurassic Park 2*
More dinosaurs! Less plot! Just like the first one though, the kid is still the most annoying character. Get eaten damn you.

*Jurassic Park 3*
Fuuuuuuuuuuuck. Only 5 minutes of this is worth watching. Total shitballs. 

*Jurassic Park 4*
Hurry up and be a thing so I can watch you.

*That One With Sean Connery That I Can't Remember The Name Of*
Don't remember much about it. Sean Connery is a total boner-kill though.


So. What have I missed?


----------



## GingerM (Nov 11, 2011)

Eragon. Cute baby dragon goes up to be big adult girl dragon who fights for noble causes, etc.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

How to Train Your Dragon and Dragon Wars


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

GingerM said:


> Eragon. Cute baby dragon goes up to be big adult girl dragon who fights for noble causes, etc.



Oh wait, I did put that, but with entirely the wrong name.

*edits*



Gibby said:


> How to Train Your Dragon and Dragon Wars


 
It's a bit hurk cartoony, but I'll probably watch it at some point. Also that's D-War.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2011)

Tremors should be up there cause they are called dirt dragons :V


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 11, 2011)

Lake Placid and Lake Placid 2


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2011)

*DINOTOPIA*


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 11, 2011)

Blatant Land Before Time Ripoff is blatant Land Before Time Ripoff, but I remember this movie being fairly entertaining, and pretty for its time. Haven't seen it since I was a kid though. 

Also, How to Train Your Dragon is fantastic. I was pretty skeptical of it because of the art style too, but it ended up being one of the very few movies that I decided I wanted to own.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

Reign of Fire


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Blatant Land Before Time Ripoff is blatant Land Before Time Ripoff, but I remember this movie being fairly entertaining, and pretty for its time. Haven't seen it since I was a kid though.



Not sure if want



dinosaurdammit said:


> *DINOTOPIA*



I think I have a book called that. If it's a similar thing that would be neat.



Sparrowkin said:


> Lake Placid and Lake Placid 2



I've heard they're terrible, but I'll probably watch it anyway.



Clayton said:


> Reign of Fire



Ah, I forgot about that. Seen it a while ago. I'd give it meh/10


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2011)

Dragonheart and Probably it's Straight to DVD sequel.
DreamWorks Dragons (upcoming DVD) I'm serious. It exists.
Harry Potter 7 Part 2 Gringotts Scene.
Harry Potter 2 Chamber of Secrets Scene.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Reign of Fire


Oh snap, I remember the game. It was just as terrible as the movie.



Ad Hoc said:


> Blatant Land Before Time Ripoff is blatant Land Before Time Ripoff, but I remember this movie being fairly entertaining, and pretty for its time. Haven't seen it since I was a kid though.


I liked it, but then again, I haven't seen it since it was in theaters... :x


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 12, 2011)

Pete's Dragon FTW!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 12, 2011)

OH. Flight of Dragons. Oldie but goldie. By the people that did the Last Unicorn and the old animated Hobbit, if I recall correctly. Clip.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 12, 2011)

lol this


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 12, 2011)

The Water Horse - was ok, too similar Eragon in some parts.
Dragonslayer - Old movie, but I still like it.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 12, 2011)

Does *Snakes on a Plane* count? It has snakes and Samuel L. Jackson, what more could you need?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 12, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Blatant Land Before Time Ripoff is blatant Land Before Time Ripoff, but I remember this movie being fairly entertaining, and pretty for its time. Haven't seen it since I was a kid though.



Holy shit, I remember watching this over and over again when I was little.


----------



## ZerX (Nov 12, 2011)

You have seen Godzilla 1998 but you didn't watch a single Gojira/ã‚´ã‚¸ãƒ©/Godzilla (the original japanese godzilla) movie. I recommend that you start with the japanese classic Godzilla 1954.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> lol this


Movie shop owners gave me a bit weird look when I burst out laughing when I saw this in the shelf


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 12, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> The Water Horse - was ok, too similar Eragon in some parts.
> Dragonslayer - Old movie, but I still like it.



If it's even remotely similar to Eragon I think I'll give it a miss

This Dragonslayer? There's 3 films under that name.



Crocodile said:


> Does *Snakes on a Plane* count? It has snakes and Samuel L. Jackson, what more could you need?


 
Oh shit that totally counts. I still haven't seen that. I really should.



ZerX said:


> You have seen Godzilla 1998 but you didn't watch a single Gojira/ã‚´ã‚¸ãƒ©/Godzilla (the original japanese godzilla) movie. I recommend that you start with the japanese classic Godzilla 1954.



SUPER GODZILLA VS BATTLEMECH MOTH LASER TANK

Good call, I should find some of those. Well, the classic one anyway, maybe not the crazy later ones where it all goes batshit.


----------



## ZerX (Nov 12, 2011)

Nah. The newer ones are also good. Like GMK Godzilla (japanese trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBeEWjU0wBY&feature=related ), Godzilla vs Destroyah, Godzilla vs King Ghidorah,.. etc


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I've heard they're terrible, but I'll probably watch it anyway.



The old ones are crap. The new, re-done ones are pretty good.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 13, 2011)

_Wyvern_ might be worth watching if you could enjoy campy films.

_Dinocroc _has a sexy monster



Clayton said:


> Reign of Fire



Possibly worst film ever made. Not exaggerating.






LizardKing said:


> *Alligator/Alligator 2*
> They're basically the same film (the sequal even re-uses some of the footage). Kinda retro funny with frequently amusing SFX, but *otherwise entirely unnoteworthy*.



Except for being considered possibly* the best animal attack film besides Jaws & The Birds - which, incidentally makes it considered the best animal attack film featuring a reptile (granted its only considered great by specific criteria, hence not a "classic" or anything, but thats the high point for everything listed on the thread)

* - other candidate is Piranha


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> _Dinocroc _has a sexy monster



Ahahaha. I looked it up on imdb, and saw _Dinocroc Vs Supergator_ as well. Could be hilarious or awful. Or both.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Could be hilarious or awful. Or both.



Well, they are Roger Corman films, so...

(Altered Dinocroc from Dinocroc vs Supergator probably had less sexy design, better CGI although that film was entirely daytime shooting, so the critter is actually less convincing.)

*Moving on:

*(Had to double-check names or in occasional cases that the films actually existed)

_Rogue_
_Crocodile_ (1981)
_Crocodile_ (2000)
_Crocodile II_
_Black Water_
_Primeval_
_Supercroc_
_Supergator_
_Lake Placid 3_
_Croc_
_The Brutal River_
_Eaten Alive_
_Killer Crocodile_
_Killer Crocodile 2_
_Blood Surf_
_Lake Placid 3_
_The Great Alligator_
_Silent Venom_
_Silent Predators_
_Snake Island_
_Rattlers_
_King Cobra_
_Python_
_Python II_
_Boa_ (2001)
_Boa_ (2006)
_Boa vs Python_
_The Snake King_
_Mega Snake_
_Lockjaw: Rise of Kulev Serpent_
_Snakes on a Train_
_Vipers_
_Mega Python vs Gatoroid_
_Komodo vs Cobra_
_Curse of the Komodo_
_Aberration_ (maybe)
_Ice Road Terror_ (maybe)
_Pterodactyl_
_Warbirds_
_Dinoshark_
_Xtinction_
_Loch Ness Terror_
_(The Evil) Beneath Loch Ness_
_The Crater Lake Monster_
_Carnosaur_
_Carnosaur II_
_Carnosaur III_
_Aztec Rex_
_The Eden Formula_
_100 Million BC_
_Land of the Lost_
_Hydra_
_Dragon Storm_
_Dragon Fighter_
_Age of the Dragons_
_Knights of Bloodsteel_
_Dragon Crusaders_


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

I've heard of a few of those. Have you actually seen any of them? I suspect a great many of them are absolute bollocks.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 14, 2011)

Seen about 2/3; mostly unmemorable

Thing is, horror being a genre where increasing numbers of genre fans consider big-budget, Hollywood-produced films the... to be blunt, the rectal cavity of modern horror, pretty much... horror fans usually do quite some digging into obscure-er films, and/or be familiar with sites with huge databases

Also forgot:

_The Valley of Gwangi*
Planet of Dinosaurs*
Q: the Winged Serpent
Dinosaur Island
Reptilicus
Gargantua
Reptilian
A Sound of Thunder_

* - these are essentially Jurassic Park's ancestors; being dinosaur films considered memorable primarily or their special effects


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> If it's even remotely similar to Eragon I think I'll give it a miss
> 
> This Dragonslayer? There's 3 films under that name.



Yeah, that version.  I'm sorry, I completely forgot there were other versions of that movie.


----------

